# How to Release a Pigeon



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi everyone! I need some advice. I accidently acquired a pigeon a couple of months ago. He was just a baby at the time. A neighbor thought he had hit a pelican and was trying to make it fly by throwing it in the air. It happened to be a young pigeon maybe 3 1/2 weeks old. Well he's healthy and well and I would like to take him to a park and release him with other pigeons. I can't release him in my backyard since we have a resident hawk and other wild animals, so I plan to take him to the city about 30 miles away. Has anyone else had expereince in releasing a pigeon? We have named him Walter and we want what's best for him. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi,
I'm kind of a little bit happy you have this bird because without you, he would be long gone.
I wouldn't release him until he can eat well on his own and has good strength in his flying ability. Baby pigeons will stay with their parents almost until they are fully grown. I hope you can keep this little guy for about two months. He has to develop his flying skills. The thing that I always worry about is that these rescued birds do not know foraging skills especially in the winter and the only thing that we can hope for is that he hooks up with a flock and learn from what they do.
Is there any way you would consider keeping him as a pet?


----------



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree with Fred. I raised a pigeon (I hope nobody's sick of hearing about her) and decided to keep her because we "fell in love." Coco is the light of my life. I can't tell you how glad I am that I kept her. There had to be an angel watching out for both of us. My nephew, a policeman in Myrtle Beach, SC, was killed in the line of duty two days ago and Coco seems to sense I need comfort. What a splendid companion animal. Pigeons are wonderful feathered friends.


----------



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks to both of you for your replies. "Walter" has already been with us for 2-3 months. He was able to eat on his own with some coaxing. He eats fine now and getting fat. I take him to the backyard with me but he does not seem interested in flying very far. I have pet parrots and they are VERY different from this little guy. He seems to love being with people while parrots must be hand raised and handled often to stay tame. I would much rather he go to live with other pigeons but since I don't know much about pigeons, I am afraid to let him loose. Would he try to come back home? And if he did, his chances of being eaten by a hawk are pretty high in my area. I live in Florida, so he'll have no problem finding food but hawks and other birds of prey are plentiful and we didn't rescue this little guy so a hawk could him eat for dinner! If I keep him I need to learn more about caring for pigeons. Any good sites out there?

Thanks!
Millie


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes, if you do release him he will try coming home. Since he has recognized your home as his it is best to place him with people with other birds, or keep him, if he is feral try in getting a female or another bird(pigeon) is there other pigeons around where u live. If so try getting one of them but making sure it is free of disease. good luck


----------



## Navigator (Jan 2, 2003)

You are in an area where the hawks are in great numbers this time of year, so it could be quite risky to release the bird 30 miles away since he would try to return to your home (and his as he knows it).
I would recommend that you take him 4 or 5 miles east toward the lake and release him there. If he decides to not return to you, he would be close to water and food (possibly other pigeons). If he tries to return home, it should be an easy task. One other thing is that he should have a place outside at your home where he can be secure from the predators upon his return (which I think is a certainty). Good luck.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that this is as good a site as you will find for advice on keeping a feral pigeon...just ask anything you need to know!

Cynthia


----------



## grazyna (Aug 11, 2002)

I agrre with fred. Additionaly, I would suggest, that when I have released pigeon with ability to fly and eat very well, I had to bring him several times to place(where was released) and let him know the territory. I placed him on the floor with group of pigeons and he made decision to join the group and go. I was watching him one hour. He was confused at the beginning.


----------



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for your replies. Well it looks like we may just have to keep this little guy. He follows me around like a little puppy! Not only that, right now he walked over into the living room where everyone was "hanging out" and sat himself down in front of the couch as if he were people! He is totally relaxed to the point he has let his wings drop to the ground. It is too funny to see this pigeon
just "hanging out" with us. I never knew pigeons had such personality.

Millie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Millie!

I do hope that you will keep the young pigeon as a pet. As you now know, they do have wonderful personalities, and if s/he is so relaxed around and desirous of hanging out with people, I don't think release is a good idea. Sadly, not everyone likes pigeons and one as friendly as this might have the misfortune to try to approach the wrong kind of person.

Keep us posted! How about some pics of Walter sometime?

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited January 10, 2003).]


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Personally, if I was anyone thinking of releasing a pigeon, I wouldn't take hawks into consideration. They are everywhere and taking your pigeon 30 miles away is just going to be putting it in another hawk's territory. People who own pigeons and fly them have to deal with this problem all the time. But if you are using hawks to make your consideration, then you shouldn't. Hawks are everywhere, as are pigeons. After a couple days your bird would revert to its wild ways anyways and would learn to fly with his flock. So, it is just a question of if you want to release him period... now where and when.

Nick


----------



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmmm... your response has given me some food for thought. Yes, hawks are everywhere. I guess my problem with this was when I actually saw one of our resident hawks catch, kill and eat a bird right in the middle of my backyard! I am very much a naturelover and understand that this is just part of the circle of life but this sure wasn't something I wanted to witness. I was putting "Walter" in the place of this poor bird.

Would Walter be happier in the wild, even with the chance of a short life span? Or would he be happier leading the life of a captive bird? These are tough questions and I guess I may never know which is the right answer. I'd like to hear everyone's opinion on this.

Thanks for your reply Nick, you made me stop and rethink. If I decide to release him it will be when it's a little warmer, so I'll have a few weeks to give this more thought.

Millie


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Either way he would be a happy bird. You said he goes in the backyard with you and all, so if you did keep him you could also allow him freedom outside. Maybe get him some friends to fly with.

Nick


----------



## Eileen (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't do a lot of rehabbing with pigeons (some, but not much) but I do work with a volunteer wildlife center. We don't release birds that are people friendly. If he is hanging out with your family & very comfy, I'd be hesitate to release him, if you can keep him as your own. If he approaches the wrong person, he could be hurt. Shocking, I know, but some people aren't very nice to birds.(and other animals).


----------



## Scott Collins (Jan 16, 2003)

That pigeon is yours forever. You can release him across the country and if he don't run into any trouble he'll come home. Do you not let him out to fly???? Let him out watch him fly around and he will be back before sunset to roost ...rp any to


> Originally posted by Twiliteyes:
> *Hi everyone! I need some advice. I accidently acquired a pigeon a couple of months ago. He was just a baby at the time. A neighbor thought he had hit a pelican and was trying to make it fly by throwing it in the air. It happened to be a young pigeon maybe 3 1/2 weeks old. Well he's healthy and well and I would like to take him to a park and release him with other pigeons. I can't release him in my backyard since we have a resident hawk and other wild animals, so I plan to take him to the city about 30 miles away. Has anyone else had expereince in releasing a pigeon? We have named him Walter and we want what's best for him. Any advice will be appreciated.*


----------



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

Scott, I believe you are right. Looks like I am stuck with this little guy. I do take him outside with me but he will not fly far from me. He seems a little nervous when outdoors. He has actually become very territorial with me. It is so cute to watch him "chase" anyone who comes close to me or his "territory". He does his "pigeon dance" as I call it in order to ward everyone away. Actually, since I know so little about pigeons, I'm not sure why he does "the dance". Any info on pigeon behavior would be greatle appreciated. I have to watch him though. He has tried to do his "pigeon dance" to the cat and even tried to chase him. Pigeons have much more personality than I could have ever thought possible. Thanks for your input, Scott.

Millie


----------

